# Personal trainer



## justtinkerbell (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi, just joined as desperately need help so looking for a personal trainer or advice.

Since June 2008 I lost just over 60 pounds through good diet and exercise; I went down from UK size 20 to 14. I reduced carbohydrates, increased proteins, started eating meat again as I was a vegetarian for many years before. My weekly exercise program was and still is 3 hrs BodyPump class, 2 hrs BodyCombat, 1 hr Boxercise, 3 hrs weight lifting; I also take my 2 large dogs for walk every day. And I train hard, always sweating, not going to the gym just to relax. I'm much fitter than most other people at the classes I attend, cardio not a problem, always moving, not resting; I can do BodyCombat for a good hour without rest etc.

I'm a female, weighing now 209 pounds, body fat of 15%, height 5'5''. If you look at me, I'm size 14, but I'm so heavy and from my weight you'd think that I'm at least size 18. My friend who's also 14 weighs 20 pounds less! My problem is that in the past month I stopped losing weight, not going up or down, but still eating sensibly and exercising 9 hours per week. I also noticed that my muscles started to develop very nicely and thought that it would be good to find a personal trainer to give me advice, 1-2-1 lessons, anything to help me loose more weight but at the same time tone up. Any info, advice would be much appreciated. Thanks x


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Lalunia, when's the last time you took some time off to rest your body? You have done fantastically well with your current acheivements but you may have burned out a bit.

Why not take the Xmas period off and rest your body, also post up your diet and we'll see if we can critique it further?


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

well done on the weight loss!!! i agree with above in that u do alot of exercise in a week and it wont do u a bit of harm in taking a week or two off and let ur body recover properly!


----------



## justtinkerbell (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies and advice. Already booked my time off over Xmas; getting 2 full weeks off! I absolutely love to exercise and always did a lot of it! Trained karate shotokan for 12 years, 6 days a week so used to it. Even when I was at my heaviest I could out-exercise many slimmer people, but I was stuffing my face with lovely porridge, pasta and rice every day!

My current diet? Well, usually porridge with semi skimmed milk every morning right after walking my dogs for 30 min. 3 hours later a banana with a spoon of peanut butter. Lunch is usually a fish (either steamed cod, pilchards in tomato sauce, tuna sweetcorn low fat mayo, herring in vinegar etc) with wholegrain bread and/or salad. 2-3 hours later a yoghurt, a fruit and a spoon of peanut butter again. Latest meal would be approx. 5-6pm and usually its homemade soup (tomato with brown rice or brown pasta, bean soup, pea soup, sauerkraut soup etc). Gym starts at 7 and after that just an apple or a banana or just water. I do love water and drink a lot of it, but I also love 100% Tropicana... so will have a glass every day. I also drink 2-3 cups of coffee every day with semi skimmed milk, no sugar.

That's about it really. I do eat occasionally mushroom risotto, tuna pasta etc but not too often. I found raw food diet good for me; felt quite good during it but read that should not carry on for very long. Not sure what else; not taking any weight loss supplements. Just some creatine as and when i remember and everyday magnesium and multivitamin tablets.

And thank again for all your replies; much appreciated...

Natalia x


----------



## Hamiltons Gym (Feb 10, 2009)

You don't sound as if you need a personal trainer. Almost everything you are doing is just spot on. To me you are not overdoing it or are likely to burn out. Sounds just about right.

I am surprised that you thought that starting to eat meat was a positive forward step. I would consider it a step backwards. The healthiest people are vegetarians.

Keep up the good work.

Stuart Hamilton


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think you've done the right thing by giving up vegetarianism, the human body is designed to be carniverous and goes short on a lot of nutrients on a vegetarian diet.

Losing fat on a vegetarian diet is pretty hard too when your living on carbs too.


----------

